# Haunt owners - Who trains your actors?



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

*Haunt owners - How do you train your actors?*

As someone who owns a company that goes to haunts and trains actors, I'm curious as to the methods that different haunt owners use to train their actors. Do you let veteran actors apprentice novices? Do you watch how-to videos? Hire people to come in and train? Let them fend for themselves? I'm starting to see local haunts beginning to advertise the need for actors (no experience necessary). I guess they'll have them ready by September...

The large theme-park haunt I used to work for failed to provide any serious training for their new actors last season and I heard a lot of complaints about how it took a few nights before anyone really got into their routine. (There was a lot of turnover last year)

So how do you do it...?

:winkin:


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

hey badger I think I met you at haunt con this year. where i took some classes on this topic.
im in my 5th year haunting. I have my event fully staffed as of now, and am starting to work with my actors on character development and costuming. We are a charity haunt and have not had the money to bring in a consultant. in the past there has been a chaotic cattle call of last minute positioning, a saftey talk is given. we pump up with chants and warm ups before the show, laugh, giggle, growl, snort, bark, howl. the actors go to there sceenes and are coached by there house leader. we would like to make videos this year to cover safty, technique and flow, that we can sighnoff on an actor profile form. Do you know of any good ones?


----------

